# Spaghetti and eggs?



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Okay so I've read a lot of things telling me what not to feed my rat, but i'm not quite sure what is good for my rats... they seem to adore potatos (cooked chef quality by my boyfriend), hard boiled eggs, spaghetti noodles, peas, and I haven't experimented with much else yet... im kind of skeptical giving them spaghetti noodles because they're like little kids, i'm not sure if they chew their food properly AND im starting to think that a spaghetti noodle would fit perfectly into their wind pipe or something. its a choking hazard isn't it?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think they usually nip pieces off of their food to eat it, I haven't heard of any rats choking on noodles.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

okay good, because they like them, i was scared for my fingers. and i was having a hard time getting lulu to eat anything other than her rat mix, but now shes gone nuts thanks to piggle.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

if they like the pasta but you're worried about the shape, you could feed them some other kind, like macaroni or shells or something.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

well theres an idea i never thought of... well nobody ever said i was the sharpest pencil in the box :s


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Mine love spaghetti and I haven't had a problem with them eating it. You can buy the veggie or wheat pasta which is better for them. Whenever I make spaghetti they always get some even with the sauce on it.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

well thats reassuring then, but what about the eggs are they too high in protein for them or are they safe to feed to them?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

renay said:


> well thats reassuring then, but what about the eggs are they too high in protein for them or are they safe to feed to them?


Eggs, high in protein and fat, are safe as a occasional snack, but you shouldn't make a habit of it unless you've got a pregnant female, babies, or you're trying to bulk up, I'd think.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

every couple of weeks or so, i boil 5 eggs, crack each one just a little bit and put them in the cages. the girls go nuts over them!!! i have to give them one each or else they fight...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hairless need a tad bit more protein as well, so I usually make sure to give my Bert a bit of egg or fish when I eat that. Not too much, just a nibble ^_~ Even then, it's not every day.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

is it ok to give them uncooked pasta...as in the hard stuff? they tend to like that more than when i cook it but i worry cos it is so hard!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Uncooked pasta is actually a component of Suebee's mix... it's fine... and crunchy.

Crunchcrunchcrunch. :lol:


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

ah, coolio! i don't think we have that brand here...i use xtra vital, they seem to like it, but they eat better than i do as it has alfalfa and echinacea! i have a somewhat pathological fear of bananas...i can touch dried banana chips now to give them but i gotta get over this to give them proper banana. i will trry and buy a small one tomorrow, it's just everything about them makes me wanna yack!

so i'm thinking dried pasta, a salad and some banana tomorrow for 6!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Suebee's Mix is a homemade grain mix.  http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html

And rats can't digest alfalfa.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

oh right! that's why i haven't heard of it! 

alfalfa? really? that contradicts all the other info i have read about it on this forum...*edited, no it doesn't! i had a look and alfalfa can be bad! it's so annoying, this is the best food i have found for them, and pricey too! 

they seem fine, before with reggie rat and stuff they would leave loads of the food, now they eat it all.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Cooked and uncooked pasta and rice are great for rats - even better if they are wheat or whole grain.  Rice, breads, fruits and veggies are all great for them either. Meats are good too, espicially for younger rats, but for all age groups it's good in moderation.

I second Suebee's Diet. I've been feeding my crew on it for years, and it's excellent. It's really cheep to make overall per rat too! Definitely check it out.


----------

